# Rubbelliste für Middenland / Averland / Carroburg / Erengrad und Helmgart!



## WarNuts (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe eine nette Seite gefunden, welche im Gegensatz zum Herold auf war-europe.com recht genaue Zahlen liefert.
Die Daten für *Averland, Erengrad, Carroburg*, *Middenland* sowie *Helmgart* abfragbar.

Warhammerstatus.com

Die Seite ist noch in der Beta-Phase.
Wer noch von damaligen DAoC Zeiten vanen.info (wurde von B3N programmiert) kennt, wird diese Seite ebenfalls lieben.

Einziges Problem: Wenn die GOA Server streiken, dann können die Zahlen auf der Seite logischer Weise auch nicht aktuallisiert werden.

Wünsche und Anregungen für diese Page kann man auf Odins Zorn abgeben.


MfG

*Edit:*
Nachtrag: Fühlt euch frei, die URL weiter zu verlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (15. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Jo nett ..mehr brauch man dazu nicht sagen ... außer eventuell das "bester spieler" so nicht immer stimmt ...nur weil jemand täglich die Szenarien farmt macht ihn das meist nicht zum besten Spieler ..manchmal mag es zutreffen ..aber gewiss nicht immer.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (15. Februar 2009)

ich liebe es  einfach mit dem volk mit zu schwimmen und dann meine qualitäten...zb. als heiler nicht so schnell zu sterben,range einhalten usw....man muss nicht immer leader sein wollen um was gutes im kampf bei zu tragen...das regelt sich alles von selbst


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (15. Februar 2009)

Wie werden die Daten erhoben ? wird einfach der Kriegverlauf ausgewertet ? Dann werden ja auch alle Charleichen mitgezählt.
Dann wäre diese Datenbank genau so nutzlos wie der Rest.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (15. Februar 2009)

Das ist echt was für Leadertypen,die unbedingt wichtig sind!!! versteht mich nicht falsch,kein anständiger run ohne jemand der sagt wo der bartl den most holt..damals in wow ,die legendären 40er runs,da war man sonntags soldatisch 4-5 stunden gefordert,was nicht unbedingt zum thema passt ,aber irgendwie doch..*in erinnerungen schwelg*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexaroni (15. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Jo nett ..mehr brauch man dazu nicht sagen ... außer eventuell das "bester spieler" so nicht immer stimmt ...nur weil jemand täglich die Szenarien farmt macht ihn das meist nicht zum besten Spieler ..manchmal mag es zutreffen ..aber gewiss nicht immer.


indeed!
aber bin 11. bester bw! pwng!


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> indeed!
> aber bin 11. bester bw! pwng!



Hrhr tjo Flex ..doof nur das du nup mit Griffy und Duf Destro twinkst ~~   bin 7. bester wh und nu :? Und der Pins is bester Maschi ! Go4it undso.


----------



## Rogar (15. Februar 2009)

sieht alles ziemlich aktuell und realistisch aus.

bin froh das es sowas wieder gibt, das gehört zum rvr einfach dazu.

natürlich will man auchma gucken, wo man so steht, wer keinen wettkampf will, brauch dieses spiel ja nich spielen.

in hello kitty online sind immer plätze frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexaroni (15. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hrhr tjo Flex ..doof nur das du nup mit Griffy und Duf Destro twinkst ~~   bin 7. bester wh und nu :? Und der Pins is bester Maschi ! Go4it undso.


is halt zur zeit nich viel los auf averland, immer nur das gleiche =/ 
aber bei dem turnier wär ich gern dabei, sollten wir ne 2. gruppe stellen (die erste gruppe ist sicherlich eh schon voll -.-)


----------



## Ryfar (15. Februar 2009)

Sehr nice, will auch für Carroburg!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (15. Februar 2009)

Ein Prosit,Ein Prosit ,der Gemütlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (15. Februar 2009)

<---- 11. bester ritter von averland ^^

och mist jetzt 34....
wo ich vor paar tagen drauf bin war die db sicher noch ned ganz geladen....


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2009)

Wäre auch nett für Hergig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Februar 2009)

Wird diese Seite evtl. bald auf Carroburg ausgeweitet? Da würden sich einige riesig freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (15. Februar 2009)

Jau sau geile Seite,danke für den Link.
Wie wird die Seite eigentlich aktualisiert also woher bekommt die die Daten?


----------



## Peithon (15. Februar 2009)

Hey, das ist klasse. Sowohl mit der ziemlich unaktiven Gilde, wie auch mit meinem Char, den ich mehr oder minder nur alle 2 Wochen spiele, bin ich noch unter den Top 30.
Eigentlich etwas traurig, weil man doch sieht, dass es insgesamt doch wenig Mitspieler auf der Ordnungsseite gibt.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Ich bin zwar nur auf Platz 24 (Averland), trotzdem denke ich, dass ich besser bin als ein paar auf den besseren Plätzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Seite ist eigentlich gut gemacht.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Februar 2009)

zwar schön sone stats mal zu sehen, aber was genau sagen sie aus? also wie wird man z.b. klassenbester, heißt woran wird das gemessen?


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Februar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> zwar schön sone stats mal zu sehen, aber was genau sagen sie aus? also wie wird man z.b. klassenbester, heißt woran wird das gemessen?


Wenn ich mir die Liste so ansehe wird das alles am Reichsrang/bzw Gildenrenown der entsprechenden Spieler gemessen. 

Ihr solltet mal das Zeichen für die Zerstörungsseite ändern, das da einen ein Imperiales zeichen angrinst ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Februar 2009)

gut danke. 
man kann also vergleichen wer welchen RR hat. nicht gerade spektakulär aber ein nettes feature =)


----------



## Geige (15. Februar 2009)

sieht super aus!

ich hoffe mal das es noch erweitert wird,da der 
Herald auch nicht immer stimmt!


----------



## skazi# (15. Februar 2009)

find ich gut die seite, da sieht man wen man am besten killen sollte xD 
halvgammel du bist dran ...hehehe...
aber wirklich aktuell ist es noch nicht wie ich feststellen musst.
ich hoffe das wird noch genauer
ansonsten thumb up!


----------



## WeißerLöwe (15. Februar 2009)

ehm was bedeutet denn diese spalte hier^^ Gegen alle Widrigkeiten (6+)


----------



## WarNuts (15. Februar 2009)

WeißerLöwe schrieb:


> ehm was bedeutet denn diese spalte hier^^ Gegen alle Widrigkeiten (6+)



Durchschnittler RR der Gilde.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (15. Februar 2009)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Durchschnittler RR der Gilde.



Geile page gibt es die für alle server?


und gz @ halvgammel höchster rr vom server


----------



## WeißerLöwe (15. Februar 2009)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Durchschnittler RR der Gilde.




ah thx.

und nein inmoment gibts die seite nur für die beiden server stand meine ich auch ganz oben auf der eltzten seite.


----------



## WarNuts (17. Februar 2009)

Sodala,

im Laufe der nächsten Tage kommen noch folgende Server hinzu:

*Egrimm Carruburg und Erengard *

Damit sind die 5 größten deutschen Server abgedeckt. Momentan wird eine Testphase durchgeführt.


Außerdem sind weitere Features geplant. Der Programmierer hält sich aber noch damit bedeckt.


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. Februar 2009)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Sodala,
> 
> im Laufe der nächsten Tage kommen noch folgende Server hinzu:
> 
> ...



Cool ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Februar 2009)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Egrimm Carruburg und Erengard [/b]
> 
> Damit sind die 5 größten deutschen Server abgedeckt. Momentan wird eine Testphase durchgeführt.


Engrimm größer als Helmgart? Ich weis ja nicht?


----------



## WarNuts (17. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Engrimm größer als Helmgart? Ich weis ja nicht?



Ich leite nur das weiter, was er sagt. Er hat die Auswertungen und somit die Zahlen der Server. Er orientiert sich halt an Gesamtzahlen, nicht Aktivität.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Februar 2009)

hm... naja, sag ihm einfach er soll noch Helmgart mit aufnehmen, ich würde wirklich schon wahnsinnig gerne wissen ob außer Swiffer mit RR 79 noch wer anders kurz vor 80 ist ^^

Sollte ja Hoffentlich nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Derrania (17. Februar 2009)

N1 !

Na dann bringt mal Erengrad mit rein :-)


----------



## Jarwid (17. Februar 2009)

Eine schöne Übersicht, aber aktuell ist sie wohl auch nicht. Spiele auf Averland und weder bei unserer Gilde noch bei meinem eigenen Char stimmen die angezeigten Werte wie lvl und rr, sprich sie sind veraltet


----------



## Ciclon (17. Februar 2009)

jo spiele meine HK seit start auf averland und sie ist nichtmal gelistet bei den Hexkriegerinnen von daher kann das so nicht stimmen... hab allerdings auch schon einige gefunden die ich ingame kenne auf averland... Wahrscheinlich werden einfach ein paar leute weggelassen die zu gut für die liste sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _zorni_ (17. Februar 2009)

Nette Übersicht ja, nützlich? Eher nein, denn auch diese Zahlen geben keinen Aufschluss darüber, wer wirklich von den Fraktionen aktiv spielt. Ihr solltet die Renown Punkte 1x wöchentlich abgleichen und so mal eine Aktivitätsstatistik erstellen, das wäre ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und damit die erste und einzige aussagekräftige Übersicht überhaupt.

Egrimm ist btw tot, solltet Huss nehmen. Alle Egrimmer Gilden sind auf Middenland oder Huss transferiert.


----------



## WarNuts (18. Februar 2009)

_zorni_ schrieb:


> Ihr solltet die Renown Punkte 1x wöchentlich abgleichen und so mal eine Aktivitätsstatistik erstellen, das wäre ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und damit die erste und einzige aussagekräftige Übersicht überhaupt.



Wie ich im Anfangspost geschrieben habe: "Beta"
Einen Vergleich war auch angedacht, stellt sich letztendlich aber schwieriger dar, als Anfangs gedacht. Geplant war
eine "Last Week RPs"-Liste.
Problem hierbei ist, dass die GOA-Server nur der Rank / % vom aktuellen Rank liefern, nicht aber die tatsächlichen Renownpunkte.
Eine Aktivität könnte momentan nur über % dargestellt werden, wenn überhaupt.
Was aber auch wieder nicht aussagekräftig wäre, weil dann die ganzen lvl1 Chars oben stehen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen, was Patch 1.2 mit sich bringt. Hier wurde angekündigt, dass der Herold informativer ist. z.B wird eine Zonenübersicht
eingefügt und so fix wie möglich auch auf Warhammerstatus einzusehen sein.


Edit:
Gerade noch einmal mit dem Programmierer PNt:

0.7 ist fast fertig und enthält
- einen komplett überarbeiteten code zum datensammeln, die aktualisierung läuft dann öfter (siehe unten)
- x-beliebig viele server, derzeit gibts dann egrimm, carroburg, erengard, averland, middenland
die updates laufen dann:
- gilden werden derzeit alle 2 stunden aktualisiert, mit 0.7 dann voraussichtlich stündlich
- alle charaktere werden derzeit 1x am tag aktualisiert (start: 2 uhr, ende: 3:30 Uhr), mit 0.7 passiert das dann stufenweise =>
level 40: alle 4 stunden
level 30-39: alle 6 stunden
level 10-29: alle 8 stunden
level 01-09: alle 12 stunden
das macht pro server einen traffic von vermutlich 4GB, also derzeit 20GB am Tag oder 0,6TB pro Monat


----------



## Vetta (18. Februar 2009)

kann es sein dass die seite grade nich geht? wenn ich oben den server auswählen will bekomm ich jedes mal ne fehlermeldung...


----------



## Menander (18. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> hm... naja, sag ihm einfach er soll noch Helmgart mit aufnehmen.
> 
> Sollte ja Hoffentlich nicht so schwer sein.



Na dafür bin ich mal auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (18. Februar 2009)

Vetta schrieb:


> kann es sein dass die seite grade nich geht? wenn ich oben den server auswählen will bekomm ich jedes mal ne fehlermeldung...



Die Seite war kurzzeitig wegen einer Änderung down.

Die Zyklen der Aktualisierung wurden geändert:

level 40: alle 2 stunden
level 30-39: alle 6 stunden
level 10-29: alle 18 stunden
level 01-09: alle 24 stunden

Gilden alle 2 Stunden


----------



## _zorni_ (18. Februar 2009)

Ok, das mit den % Veränderungen und den Lowies ist verständlich, aber lasst sie einfach weg und selektiert nach T3 & T4. Die T1-T2 dürften eh die wenigstens interessieren daher würde ich persl. auf die verzichten.

Da reicht ja wirklich ein wöchentlicher Vergleich der % RR um festzustellen, wie viele Spieler Aktiv sind.


----------



## WarNuts (18. Februar 2009)

*Erengrad und Carroburg sind nun ebenfalls aufgelistet*


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

Guck, hat doch nicht lange gedauert ^^ wenn da noch irgendwann Helmgart dazukommt warte ich gerne noch ne weitere woche ohne mich zu beschweren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (20. Februar 2009)

Ich hab das mal weiter gegeben.

Momentan gibts aber auch GOA Server Probleme. Die Aktualisierung läuft momentan nicht.


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. Februar 2009)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Momentan gibts aber auch GOA Server Probleme. Die Aktualisierung läuft momentan nicht.



Wollt schon sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut der Seite existiere auf dem Server Carroburg überhaupt nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (20. Februar 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Wollt schon sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nette Liste.

Mich gibts da auch nicht - egal^^


----------



## WarNuts (21. Februar 2009)

So,

man kann nun direkt die einzelnen Charaktere anwählen und bekommt die Stats aufgelistet und weitere Infos.


----------



## Ciclon (21. Februar 2009)

naja im moment bekomm ich zumindest nix dort außer einen Fehler ^^

Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_CONSTANT_ENCAPSED_STRING, expecting ')' in /home/httpd/vhosts/warhammerstatus.com/httpdocs/lang/en.php on line 102

aber ich hoffe mal das ich wenns gefixt ist auch existiere auf Averland^^ 

Aber ist definitiv ne schöne rufrangliste!


----------



## WarNuts (23. Februar 2009)

Update:

*Helmgart kommt in den nächsten Stunden hinzu!*

Die Charaktersuche wird ebenfalls eingefügt.

Fehler wurden behoben.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Februar 2009)

Endlich eine Richtige Rubbelliste, mal gucken ob ihr noch Swiffer findet, der ist schon seid gestern 80  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (23. Februar 2009)

Die Zahlen passen momentan aber nicht mehr ganz.
Das liegt daran, weil GOA den Herald selbst auch nicht aktualisiert.

Ich schätz mal es liegt am kommenden Patch + Änderungen am GOA Herald


----------



## -Sar- (23. Februar 2009)

nette seite, beeilt euch mal mit helmgart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chabnang (24. Februar 2009)

Braucht man eine Gilde um da aufgeführt zu werden? Weil ich kann mich beim besten willen nicht entdecken *lach*

Wird wohl nix mit rubbeln.....nenene

Mfg


----------



## DeeeRoy (24. Februar 2009)

Chabnang schrieb:


> Braucht man eine Gilde um da aufgeführt zu werden? Weil ich kann mich beim besten willen nicht entdecken *lach*



Ich glaub nicht. Bin in einer Gilde und tauche dort auch nirgends auf.


----------



## -Sar- (24. Februar 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht. Bin in einer Gilde und tauche dort auch nirgends auf.


also helmgart ist nun auch drin und da stimmt einiges nicht. allein schon das einige spieler dort mit rr 66 und niedriger angezeigt werden, die eigentlich schon über 70 sind. das muss wohl noch überarbeitet werden.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Februar 2009)

Sie ist halt nicht aktuell, ich zb werde als RR 31 aufeführt, und das ist aber schon über eine Woche her.


----------



## Maguerita (24. Februar 2009)

Und Trizak der Schwarzork ist Mitglied bei der Ordnungsgilde Thelyn Ennor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

aber trotzdem sehr nette Liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Teal (24. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Und Trizak der Schwarzork ist Mitglied bei der Ordnungsgilde Thelyn Ennor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sind leider auch noch ein paar andere Destro-Spieler in TE. Ob das ein Zeichen ist ich weiss ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nette Sacher auf jeden Fall. Großes Lob von meiner Seite! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin123 (24. Februar 2009)

WOrldBasch0R schrieb:


> Geile page gibt es die für alle server?
> 
> 
> und gz @ halvgammel höchster rr vom server


na wie heißt den dein char? mit deinem mega skill bist du doch sicher in den top 10 oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (24. Februar 2009)

Also die Statistiken stimmen momentan hinten und vorne nicht mehr.

Aber auch keine Antwort vom Programmierer bis jetzt. Schätz ma er weis selber nid, warum.


----------



## skazi# (25. Februar 2009)

jup die seite ist grad ziemlich buggy 
bis vor ein paar tagen war unser bester bo noch rr 70 jetz nurnoch 63 und der rr von meinen chars stimmt auch hinten und vorne nimmer


----------



## Eceleus (25. Februar 2009)

Von der Aufmachung der Seite eigentlich nicht schlecht gemacht. In den Statistiken fehlen leider nur viele Charakter.

Da steht oben allerdings auch drüber "Das Character-Rollup ist in Kürze vollständig". Wenn ich das richtig sehe, löscht die Datenbank jedesmal alle Charaktere und import sie dann alle neu, sodass während der Importzeit Charaktere fehlen. Sollte man vielleicht besser überschreiben statt löschen - der Updatevorgang scheint doch ziemlich lange zu dauern.

Gruss


----------



## Menander (25. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob es möglich ist die Allianzen mit einzubauen. Wenn ja wäre das ne feine Erweiterung für die Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlork of DOOM (25. Februar 2009)

ich will ja nicht unken, aber unser gildenname wird auf der seite falsch gelistet... 
hemmschwelle hat natürlich auch was für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (25. Februar 2009)

Die Aufnahme von Helmgart hat die Statistik durcheinander gehauen.

Es sollte jetzt wieder alles passen. Helmgart is erstmal wieder rausgeflogen, bis die Übernahme wieder funktioniert.

Das einige Chars fehlen liegt evtl. an der Aktualisierung:

Zitat Programmierer:



> zu dem entstandenen datenschrott: die gilden habe ich in 30min repariert bekommen gestern nacht. um etwa 2 uhr habe ich nen update für die chars auf allen 4 servern gestartet und zu meiner begeisterung gerade festgestellt, dass er noch immer nicht damit fertig ist.
> 
> grund ist, dass der realmstatus von mythic seit deren server-umbauten für eine antwort zwischen 1 bis 4 sekunden pro charakter braucht. Die Datenbank habe ich gerade umkonfiguriert, die benötigt nun 0,1 Sekunden statt 0,8 pro Char...
> 4 Server * 20.000 Chars = 80.000 Charaktere
> ...


----------



## WarNuts (27. Februar 2009)

Version 0.7 is augespielt.

Charsuche eingefügt.
Skinauswahl zwischen zwei Design

Helmgart bleibt weiterhin draußen.


----------



## Holy_strike (27. Februar 2009)

Wann kommt Hergig dazu ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (27. Februar 2009)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Helmgart bleibt weiterhin draußen.


Wann kommts nach?


----------



## WarNuts (28. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wann kommts nach?




Noch unklar.


Aber noch 'ne Änderung: Die genauen Renownpunkte werden nun angezeigt.


----------



## Mikehoof (28. Februar 2009)

Da Hergig der einzige Server mit Auslastung Mittel/Mittel ist den ihr diskriminiert gibt es für euch nur einen Daumen nach unten von mir :-) Ein Community Projekt welches so vorgeht ist keinen weiteren Blick wert.


----------



## WarNuts (28. Februar 2009)

Äh....

.... ne egal. Ich erklärs nich.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Februar 2009)

Na warum kommt Hergig denn nicht dazu^^?

Muss ja einen Grund geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (28. Februar 2009)

Ist doch egal Hauptsache Helmgart mit seiner Niedrig/Niedrig Auslastung ist dabei :-)


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Februar 2009)

a) Es ist Wochenende, da ist auf Helmgart meist weniger los.
b) Wir haben dafür Qualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (1. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> a) Es ist Wochenende, da ist auf Helmgart meist weniger los.
> b) Wir haben dafür Qualität
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pff, warum rechtfertigst du dich denn? Helmgart is fine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. März 2009)

Auch wieder wahr. Ich gehe jetzt in die Ecke und schäm mich bevor ich als Buße Gustel über den Jordan schicke.


----------

